
Show HN: Haash-Super simple one-click-setup help centers - maliman
http://haash.io
======
maliman
The task of setting up a well rounded Help center is often overwhealming and
tedious, espacially after long dev sessions. We've build this tool to make it
super easy to create a sleek and a powerful help center in minutes. It's super
simple to build and edit and has a powerful stack overflow-like built-in
support community. We're beta testing it right now and we're open to all kind
of thoughts and feedback.

A live demo: [http://kmetrics.haash.io/help](http://kmetrics.haash.io/help)

Thank you!

~~~
cchitsiang
Just curious about how the mobile view support?

